# Need some advice for buying an used monitor



## Chapapa07 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm going to buy a HP2205WG 22" 1680x1050 or a HP ZR24W 24" 1920x1200 (19% more expensive).

Do you know some tips for checking if the monitor is working?, the only ones I have are:

While the monitor is on:

-Set a black wallpaper in fullscreen in order to check if there are dead pixels.
-Lay an ear at the back of the monitor to check if there is a buzz.

Btw, these monitors are 16:10, I know Im going to get black bars when playing youtube videos and video games so, with the 22" monitor at 1680x1050, is the output going to be 1600x900? and with with the 24" monitor at 1920x1200, is the output going to be 1920x1080?, correct?.

Cheers


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 2, 2015)

[/QUOTE]-Set a black wallpaper in fullscreen in order to check if there are dead pixels.[/QUOTE]

Dead pixels would be hidden by a black screen.  Stuck pixels would show brightly however.

White screen would be better for "dead" (black) pixels.

Can't help with the rest, but I hope that helps in regards to tips.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 2, 2015)

there is this

http://www.passmark.com/products/monitortest.htm


----------



## HWTactics (Jul 2, 2015)

Black screen good for checking stuck (red, green, blue) pixels.
White screen good for checking dead (black) pixels.
Listening to back of monitor, especially while switching inputs or turning off/on, is good for listening for bad capacitors.  You will hear a high pitched whine.

Good testing regimen!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Chapapa07 said:


> Btw, these monitors are 16:10, I know Im going to get black bars when playing youtube videos and video games so, with the 22" monitor at 1680x1050, is the output going to be 1600x900? and with with the 24" monitor at 1920x1200, is the output going to be 1920x1080?, correct?.




With my 1680x1050 monitors youtube defaults to 720p(1280x720) for videos, with 1920x1200 the videos use 1080p(1920x1080).


----------



## Chapapa07 (Jul 2, 2015)

I bought the 24" monitor, did what R-T-B and HWTactics said and..... the monitor is awesome, I upgraded from a 17" to a 24" the difference is massive!


----------



## HWTactics (Jul 2, 2015)

Chapapa07 said:


> I bought the 24" monitor, did what R-T-B and HWTactics said and..... the monitor is awesome, I upgraded from a 17" to a 24" the difference is massive!


----------

